# Configuration et fonctionnement de Messages



## Pierre-Nico (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous pour avoir vos retour de fonctionnement et de configuration de la bêta de Messages. Dans mon cas j'ai beaucoup de mal à le faire fonctionner de manière optimale. Je sais que c'est une bêta, mais je dois surement mal faire les choses.

Je m'explique :

- Je dispose d'un iPhone 4 avec deux Apple ID. Un premier qui est couplé à mon compte iCloud (mails, calendriers, contacts,...) qui n'est autre que mon ancien compte Mobile Me. Mon deuxième est uniquement lié à mes achats iTunes. Sur mon iPhone iMessage fonctionne tes bien et semble couplé à mon numéro de téléphone.

- J'ai aussi un Macbook Pro avec les mêmes comptes et leurs fonctionnement est identique. Sur mon Mac, Messages fonctionne mais est couplé à mon compte iCloud. 

Il n'y à donc pas de transparence à son utilisation quel que soit l'appareil utilisé. Messages et iMessages fonctionnent chez moi comme deux système de message totalement différencié.

Je ne dois pas être le seul avec cette configuration, si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur !

Bonne fin de week-end !


----------



## Xenope (1 Mars 2012)

Même genre de problème :

- iPhone 4S : j'utilise message avec mon numéro de téléphone comme identifiant (transparence totale entre vrais sms et messages)

- MacBook Air : *j'aimerais utiliser mon numéro de téléphone comme identifiant* afin qu'il y ait une transparence entre iPhone et Macbook lors des conversations.
Actuellement, si j'envoie un iMessage de mon Macbook, c'est sous mon adresse mail comme identifiant, et inversement je ne reçois pas mes iMessages utilisant mon numéro de téléphone sur le Macbook.

Une idée ?

Merci !


----------



## toun7 (15 Mars 2012)

Même problème pour moi, comment mettre le numéro de tél en ID?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (25 Juillet 2012)

aujourd'hui avec la version finale et toujours le même problème.

quelqu'un a-t'il trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Toximityx (25 Juillet 2012)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> aujourd'hui avec la version finale et toujours le même problème.
> 
> quelqu'un a-t'il trouvé une solution ?



Bonsoir,

J'ai le même souci c'est assez embêtant et j'ai fais de nombreuses inversions pourtant ;-)


----------



## Lohuli (10 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

j'avais le même problème que j'ai résolu en trouvant la solution ici : https://www.apple.com/fr/ios/messages/

C'est sur le téléphone que ça se joue et non sur le Mac. Il faut désactiver iMessage puis le réactiver en cochant "Utiliser votre identifiant Apple".
Ainsi vous avez les mêmes messages partout.


----------

